# Your Favorite Albums.



## Vidboy10 (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's my favorites...





"Achtung Baby" By U2




"Year Zero" By Nine Inch Nails




"Ride The Lightning" By Metallica


----------



## Satangel (Apr 14, 2009)

Minutes to Midnight from Linkin Park is pretty good, but Hybrid Theory is way better.


----------



## Rebound (Apr 14, 2009)

10. Waking The Fallen - Avenged Sevenfold

Best Tracks:

-Unholy Confessions
-Chapter Four
-And All Things Will End
-Remenissions
-Second Heartbeat

9. Nightfall in Middle Earth - Blind Guardian

Best Tracks:

-Nightfall
-Mirror Mirror
-Into the Storm

8.Ten Thousand Fists - Disturbed

Best Tracks:

-10,000 Fists
-Stricken
-I'm Alive
-Pain Redefined
-Land of Confusion

7. Appeal to Reason - Rise Against

Best Tracks:

-Collapse (Post Amerika)
-Long Forgotten Sons
-Kotov Syndrome
-Re-education (Through Labor)

6. The Fall of Ideals - All That Remains

Best Tracks:

-Six
-Not alone
-Become The Catalyst
-Indictment

5. Avenged Sevenfold (Self-Titled) - Avenged Sevenfold

Best Tracks:

-Critical Acclaim
-Almost Easy
-Scream
-Afterlife
-Unbound (The Wild Ride)
-Brompton Cocktail
-Lost

-A Little Piece of Heaven

4. Come Clarity - In Flames

Best Tracks:

-Come Clarity
-Dead End
-Take This Life
-Crawling Through Knives

3. Light From Above - Black Tide

Best Tracks:

-Enterprise
-Shockwave
-Black Abyss
-Live Fast, Die Yound
-Give Me A Chance

2. City of Evil - Avenged Sevenfold

Best Tracks:

-Beast and the Harlot
-Bat Country
-Missing in Action (M.I.A)
-Trashed and Scattered
-Blinded in Chains
-Strength of the World
-Seize the Day
-Betrayed

1.Rust in Peace - Megadeth

Best Tracks:

-Tornado of Souls
-Hangar 18
-Holy Wars...The Punishment Due
-Take No Prisoners
-Lucretia

Honorable Mentions:
Systematic Chaos - Dream Theater
The Battle of Los Angeles - Rage Against the Machine
Indestructible - Disturbed
Phobia - Breaking Benjamin
Paradise Lost - Symphony X
What We Reflect - Scars of Life





I already had it written haha


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 14, 2009)

Peace Sells... But Who's Buying? - Megadeth
Mayhemic Destruction - Mortal Sin
Master of Puppets - Metallica
Among The Living - Anthrax
Show No Mercy - Slayer

Basically Thrash Metal.


----------



## BumFace (Apr 14, 2009)

Mezmerize - System of a Down


----------



## DAZA (Apr 14, 2009)

AC/DC - Live (AWSOME)
CKY - IDR, VOL 1
H.I.M - And Love Said No (their greatest hits!)
GTA - V-Rock HAHAHA
Goo Goo Dolls - Greatest Hits 1+2, Let Love In


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2009)

TLSpartan said:
			
		

> Peace Sells... But Who's Buying? - Megadeth
> Mayhemic Destruction - Mortal Sin
> Master of Puppets - Metallica
> Among The Living - Anthrax
> ...



Good taste in metal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My favorite:
Rust in Peace - Megadeth
Paranoid - Black Sabbath
Are You Experienced - The Jimi Hendrix Experience
Abraxas - Santana
Albert King with Stevie Ray Vaughan - In Session


----------



## science (Apr 15, 2009)

The only good album I have seen in this thread is Heads Up, but its technically an EP and not an album.

Best album ever is Funeral by The Arcade Fire


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 18, 2009)

List your top 5 albums!

Mine:

1. Gorillaz: Demon Days
2. Coheed and Cambria: No World for Tomorrow
3. Nine Inch Nails: Broken
4. System of a Down: Mezmerize
5. Marilyn Manson: Antichrist Superstar

Gorillaz holds a special place in my heart. It reminds me of a lot of things in my past.

EDIT: Shit, wrong section. I thought it said "General Off-Topic". My brain isn't working, can someone move it?


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 18, 2009)

v,jh,,jh,b,bh,b,jh,b


----------



## Satangel (Oct 19, 2009)

Freedom of Akon is definitely one of my favorite albums nowadays.


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 19, 2009)

Top 5 albums:
1. Tool - 10,000 Days
2. RED - End of Silence
3. Celldweller - Celldweller
4. Thousand Foot Krutch - The Flame In All of Us
5. Saliva - Back Into Your System

5 Most Played Tracks:
1. Tool - Vicarious
2. 3oh!3 - Hornz
3. Mindless Self Indulgence - Revenge
4. 3oh!3 - Starstrukk
5. Tool - Stinkfist
All five tracks have about 150/200 plays each


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

15. L'Arc~en~Ciel - AWAKE
14. Ozzy Osbourne - Down to Earth
13. Judas Priest - British Steel
12. Van Halen - Balance
11. Nirvana - Incesticide
10. Foo Fighters - Echoes, Silence, Patience & Grace
9. Black Label Society - The Blessed Hellride
8. AC/DC - Highway to Hell
7. The Beatles - Please Please Me
6. Rise Against - Appeal to Reason
5. Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath
4. Aerosmith - Nine Lives
3. Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin II
2. The Sex Pistols - Never Mind the Bollocks, Here's The Sex Pistols
1. Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 19, 2009)

Blue Öyster Cult - Secret Treaties
Aerosmith - Rocks
Alice Cooper - Easy Action
Meat Loaf - Bat Out Of Hell
Ram Jam - Ram Jam
Sparks - Angst In My Pants
Motörhead - Iron Fist
Lene Lovich - Stateless
Nina Hagen - Nunsexmonkrock
Peter Gabriel - 3rd Album
Kate Bush - The Dreaming
Gary Numan - Replicas
They Might Be Giants - The Else
The Dead Milkmen - Bucky Fellini
King Crimson - Starless and Bible Black
Tom Waits - Bone Machine
Brian Eno - Here Come the Warm Jets
Ian Dury - New Boots & Panties
David Bowie - Low
Funkadelic - America Eats It's Young
Frank Zappa - Man From Utopia
Peter Hammill - Patience
Cat Stevens - Teaser and the Firecat
Judas Priest - Hell Bent for Leather
Ted Nugent - Ted Nugent
Foghat - Stone Blue
Boston - Boston
Kiss - Destroyer
Jill Sobule - Happy Town
Thin Lizzy - Bad Reputation
John Prine - Sweet Revenge
E.L.O. - Out of the Blue


----------

